
To Serif or Not to (Sans) Serif by Marvin Danig - marvindanig
https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/to-serif-or-not-to-sans-serif/
======
haecceity
That's a cute story but I'm pretty sure my eyes follow the text in the same
way in both print and web media.

